# Worte Wolke (wordclouds) - suche Software



## nashua (6. März 2010)

Hallo - suche eine Profisoftware zur Erstellung von Worte Wolken. Software sollte keine Bilder erstellen sondern richtige Vektoren. Gibt es Plugins z.B. für Corel Draw, Illustrator? Wer kennt eine solche Software? Online gibt es nur etwas für Homepageerstellung mit viel zu wenig Einstellmöglichkeiten. Möchte z.B. in einen vordefinierten Rahmen eine Wortewolke erstellen etc. Wer kann helfen. Vielen Dank.


----------



## smileyml (7. März 2010)

Hallo

also es ist keine professionelle Software und die Anpassungsmöglichkeiten sind auch etwas gering, aber wenn man es in ein PDF druckt, sind es zumindest Vektoren.
http://www.wordle.net/

Grüße Marco


----------



## nashua (8. März 2010)

Hallo Marco,

danke für den Tipp. Das kenne ich schon. Brauche etwas professionelleres. So möche ich z.B., daß die Wörter in einem fest definierten Rahmen als Wortewolke bzw. so verteilt werden, daß der Rahmen gleichmäßig gefüllt wird. Gibt es so etwas?


----------

